# Bluefin Steaks on the grill



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I was lucky enough to be invited to go Bluefin fishing out of OI last weekend and we put two 250-300 lb.ers in the box. The loins were ginormous and made some steaks that looked like something Fred Flintstone would eat.

I like to grill stuff that big and usually make my own marinade. In a ziplock I mix Olive oil with an even amount of Worchester sauce then crushed fresh garlic and a good dose of OldBay.

Marinade for an hour or two in the fridge then put it on the charcoal grill (not gas = better flavor) after oiling down the top of the grill to keep it from sticking. About 5-6 minutes on each side to cook it med. rare and that's it.

Between the fresh Tuna, the worchester sauce and the charcoal grill it comes out tasting a lot like a beef steak with a mild fish flavor,good stuff !!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Pretty werk JB. I am pretty much sick to my stomach of BFT..... =D


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Al you might need some therapy, there's got to be something wrong with an Asian guy admitting he's sick of tunner. Kind of like a cat turning it's nose up to it


----------

